# R10 to DVD, easiest/preferred method?



## rnowicki (Apr 10, 2001)

All 
Haven't been here in a while, not since originally hacking my SAT-T60 (long dead now) for extra drive capacity. My question is pretty simple, and hopefully someone can point me to the right thread for the info or provide a quick answer. 

What is the preferred method to get shows from my new R10 to a DVD? 

A description of how I did this with my T60 and a brief description of the HW/SW I have available might help out. As I see it there are 3 possibilities: 

1. Using some R10 hack to gain access to the digital files themselves for xfer to computer and DVD burning. Saw a thread that this may be difficult with the R10 as the EEPROM may need reprogramming. Never did this with the T60 as I used method #3 described below. Assuming this could be done, this would probably be the best way to go. 

2. Just buy a DVD recorder and use the "Xfer to VCR" option from the R10 to burn DVD's. Downside is loss of quality, slowness of real time capture, etc. These used to run $500 when I last checked (yes, it has been awhile) but maybe go for $200 or so now. Any recommendations on DVD recorders? 

3. Use what I did on my T60. Output to VCR, and use my Canopus ADVC-100 to convert the analog output to .avi files on my computer. Then, use mpeg2enc software to create the mpeg2 files that then get authored to DVD format. This is really painful cause of both the real time capture, plus the 3x-4x real time required to do the mpeg conversion. This is what prevented me from doing the transfers to DVD's on any kind of regular basis. It seemed to me that this would probably produce better results than method #2 cause the software encoding to mpeg was set at the almost highest level, and I assumed that this would be better quality than the hardware encoders that would exist in the DVD recorder. 

Thanks, 
Robert


----------



## rnowicki (Apr 10, 2001)

Well, looks like I may have answered my own question after doing some more research. The Panasonic DMR-ES20S ($160) looks to be just what I need. Since seamless xfer from the R10 to a DVD without having to do a real time playback isn't an easy thing, and since I don't want to make it my lifes work when I want to do a transfer, the DMR-ES20 should be fine. The $160 cost makes it an impulse buy.

A thread over at AVS Forum identified that it has a flexible recording mode that basically allows you to have your recording bitrate automatically adjusted to fit the disk size remaining. So, instead of having to record in 4 hour mode to capture a 2:10 movie and leave almost 1/2 the DVD blank, the ES20 will give you a higher quality and fill up the disc. Seems like a nice feature.

The Humax Tivo's seem like a good idea too, but those don't work with DirecTv, otherwise I would have probably gone that route.

A good weekend to all. Happy Easter.

Robert


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Yep, you've done good homework. My Panasonic E80 gives great results and the variable record rate is an important feature. I find myself starting a burn just as I am leaving the house for a few hours, or when I go to bed so my DTivo 'downtime' isn't really all that much.

I've found that xfers from my DTivo to my E80 are really, really good and it's typically not worth the extra hassle of a direct copy just to gain a just slightly better recording - frankly, I don't have time to mess with doing the computer transfers/burns - it is so much easier with the standalone DVD recorder.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Your methods may be among the easiest, but far from being the preferred. Unfortunately, the preferred methods are not allowed for discussion here.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

rnowicki said:


> Well, looks like I may have answered my own question after doing some more research. The Panasonic DMR-ES20S ($160) looks to be just what I need. Since seamless xfer from the R10 to a DVD without having to do a real time playback isn't an easy thing, and since I don't want to make it my lifes work when I want to do a transfer, the DMR-ES20 should be fine. The $160 cost makes it an impulse buy.
> 
> A thread over at AVS Forum identified that it has a flexible recording mode that basically allows you to have your recording bitrate automatically adjusted to fit the disk size remaining. So, instead of having to record in 4 hour mode to capture a 2:10 movie and leave almost 1/2 the DVD blank, the ES20 will give you a higher quality and fill up the disc. Seems like a nice feature.
> 
> ...


Or you might look for a DVD recorder that has a harddrive that way you can at least edit the commercials out, But the last time I checked they ran about $500  .


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Two more options: 

1. Use a video capture card in your PC, and then some other software to author and burn DVD's. This gives you more flexibility to make nice menus, or to keep them on your PC for use with Tivoserver.

2. Sell your R10 on ebay, and buy a hackable tivo. This is cheaper than any option listed so far, and gives you much more capability.


----------



## Paradinglunatic (Mar 11, 2006)

I second what rbautch said about selling the R10 and getting hackable tivo. I got a phillips DSR704 without a hard drive, access card, or remote on ebay for $25.99 and no charge for shipping. I received the product within 3 or 4 business days after the purchase. The ebay member was psartori if you happen to give the idea some thought.


----------

